# Aclear Porta NXT-2AK Review. Improve your audio quality without a Battery!



## windwolf447

This is the Aclear Porta NXT-2AK from a Japenese company called NAKAMURA. It is a headphone conditioner which will improve the sound quailty comes form your audio source without the need of battery. Just did a video review of it, hope you like it!


----------



## audionewbi

thanks for the review and video.


----------



## audionewbi

I was thinking of getting the AClear Porta NXT-1 since I dont own any balance DAP, would it offer the same sonic improvement?


----------



## windwolf447

Thx for your reply 
 Yes, the ratio of improvement might even be higher with non-balance system as balance system already has a pretty clear signal. I tried my aclear porta NXT-2AK with my cellphone and PC. The feeling of improvement is a bit greater then on ak240 (balance).


----------



## Currawong

When I was in Tokyo, the guys from Nakamura gave me an NXT-2AK with the balanced cable to report on. I've given it a go with a few different devices with differing results. Primarily the difference in sound seems to be a darker background with a more precise centre image, though it is hard to say definitively whether or not this is really the soundstage narrowing a bit. Usefully though, the input can be balanced or unbalanced, as well as the output, so plug-and-play with anything is very straight-forward.
  
 It's rather expensive though, at $450 equivalent. The one person I came across with it in their rig had an AK240 and Hugo!


----------



## Currawong

FYI I've added the NTX-2AK to the Head Gear section if anyone wants to add it to lists or review it. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/nakamura-aclear-porta-nxt-2ak


----------



## windwolf447

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cooperpwc

I agree with Currawong that it is gear-dependent. With the Calyx M, I love the NXT-2AK driving the Lab 1 but prefer to listen without the NXT-2AK driving my other IEMs. 
  
 Nonetheless, since the Lab 1 is my favourite IEM, it is worth the price of admission for me.


----------



## HeavenMore

cooperpwc said:


> I agree with Currawong that it is gear-dependent. With the Calyx M, I love the NXT-2AK driving the Lab 1 but prefer to listen without the NXT-2AK driving my other IEMs.
> 
> Nonetheless, since the Lab 1 is my favourite IEM, it is worth the price of admission for me.


 

 I totally agreed with you. i tried JH Layla , JH 11 and other IEM but still Lab 1 is the perfect match with Calyx M + NTX-2AK.


----------



## seeteeyou

Is it an obvious risk to connect Hugo's single-ended output and the single-ended input of AClear Porta first, and then connect a pair of balanced headphones into the 2.5-mm balanced input of AClear Porta afterwards?
  
 In other words, am I frying anything when I'm converting single-ended to balanced by Aclear Porta? Some portable amps such as The Intruder or Rx Mk3-B could handle such conversion but they didn't seem to mention something specific like that
  
 http://ns-t.com/products/trans/nsit52.html


----------



## kawaivpc1

Where can we purchase this here in the states??


----------



## audionewbi

I have asked @DimitriTrush whether he can organize this product for overseas folks. I hope he will let us know what he can do. He has always helped me get the Japanese gear I want so trying my luck once again.


----------



## kawaivpc1

audionewbi said:


> I have asked @DimitriTrush
> whether he can organize this product for overseas folks. I hope he will let us know what he can do. He has always helped me get the Japanese gear I want so trying my luck once again.




I wish I can test this unit before buying it too... does it sound good?
It seems like many people are using it.


----------



## audionewbi

kawaivpc1 said:


> I wish I can test this unit before buying it too... does it sound good?
> It seems like many people are using it.


 
 I am in the same boat as you are for this product. It is almost impossible to find outside japan.


----------



## seeteeyou

NXT-1 is the single-ended version of NXT-2AK for those of us who don't need balanced inputs and outputs


----------



## cooperpwc

Here is the summary of these products on the Nakamura site.
  
 if you go in and translate the Japanese for the NXT-1, it has the same functions as the NXT-2AK. It has TRRS inputs and outputs. It can do full balanced drive, and like the NXT-2AK it can also convert single-ended to balanced (which is common function of isolation transformers). Where it differs is that unlike the NXT-2AK, it is not specifically advertised as suitable for pure single-ended use. However that may just be an omission in the short Japanese description.
  
 (EDIT: Google translate also has its limitations. Reading between the lines, I think that it functions just like the NXT-2AK, i.e. suitable for purely single-ended use.)
  
 The obvious difference between the NXT-2AK and NXT-1 is that the latter does not have a TRRS 2.5mm output which is suitable for headphones terminated for the AK240. (An accessory cable is available for the NXT-1 that adds that function.)
  
 If you want a pure single-ended Aclear Porta isolation transformer, the model is the NIP-05TH. It doesn't look as nice though. 
  
 The NXT-1 and NIP-05TH are both an ounce lighter than the NXT-2AK. (The NXT-2AK is the second densest thing that I own; only the special dive weights for my rebreather more closely approximate a black hole.) Lighter is not necessarily better though. Good transformers are inherently heavy.
  
 I can only say that the NXT-2AK is a beautifully made product and sounds great with both my PAW Gold and M. I am happy with it.


----------



## audionewbi

I think the question is whether they internally all the same, which they might not be and result in sound change. The only reason why I am going for the NXT-2AK is simply because I am assuming it is the more matured version of their earlier models.
  
 I have no need for the 2.5 mm TRRS to be honest.


----------



## audionewbi

I read that @Currawong had a loaner unit, I dont know if I am mistaken or not.


----------



## Currawong

Not mistaken. I need to bring it out again for the Laylas and try it with other headphones too.


----------



## AnakChan

Courtesy of @Currawong: I find that it does seem to give that edge in clarity and crispness. However I've also noticed that at least in the above setup (with my MH335DW-SR), the bass warmth is toned a little. Whilst that works well with bass heavy earphones like the MH335DW-SR, I'm not certain what the effect would be with earphones that are more bass neutral.


----------



## audionewbi

Guys have you guys heard the sound potion kichi crouzz?

http://soundpotion.cart.fc2.com/ca18/13/p-r-s/


----------



## cooperpwc

anakchan said:


> Courtesy of @Currawong: I find that it does seem to give that edge in clarity and crispness. However I've also noticed that at least in the above setup (with my MH335DW-SR), the bass warmth is toned a little. Whilst that works well with bass heavy earphones like the MH335DW-SR, I'm not certain what the effect would be with earphones that are more bass neutral.


 
  
 Agreed, especially if that is the M. I always found the NXT-2AK to be a mixed bag in that combination because of the toned down bass.
  
 On the other hand, I am finding nothing but upside with the PAW Gold which has tons of hard-hitting bass. (Admittedly I do a tiny bit of EQ of mids, but not the lower end. I also like the same PMEQ setting with and without the NXT-2AK.)
  
 This is true with all of my IEMs so far, such that to my ear the issue with the NXT-2AK is not which IEMs you use it with but rather which DAP.
  
 This is my full-time portable rig now. I love this combination.


----------



## seeteeyou

I wonder if a pair of NXT-2AK were any good for Hugo's dual 3.5-mm outputs, something nice could be done with the right wiring
  









  
 http://www.andaudio.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=115589&start=4750#p1097428
 https://www.facebook.com/groups/695565413823775/permalink/873225542724427/
  
  
 For instance, someone in Japan did something like this and that's fairly interesting to look at such monster stack if you will. LOL
  
 http://audiotaishi.blogspot.com/2014/06/g-ebony80theorem720nip022.html


----------



## Overkill Red

Hm, the NST-2AK interests me but:
 Do we HAVE to use the included interconnect? Or can any 3.5mm to 3.5mm work?


----------



## cooperpwc

overkill red said:


> Hm, the NST-2AK interests me but:
> Do we HAVE to use the included interconnect? Or can any 3.5mm to 3.5mm work?


 
  
 Any 3.5mm to 3.5mm IC works. The included IC is just for connecting to the AK240 with its weird 2.5mm balanced out.


----------



## Overkill Red

cooperpwc said:


> Any 3.5mm to 3.5mm IC works. The included IC is just for connecting to the AK240 with its weird 2.5mm balanced out.




Cheers!
Upon further reading, looks like the NXT-1 is what I'd use more, since I don't have any balanced earphones/cables yet.
Time to hunt one down now..


----------



## cooperpwc

overkill red said:


> Cheers!
> Upon further reading, looks like the NXT-1 is what I'd use more, since I don't have any balanced earphones/cables yet.
> Time to hunt one down now..


 
  
 That makes sense; I don't use balanced either. However the NXT-2AK is the one that seems to have the international distribution - and not so broadly at that. Let us know if you track down the NXT-1.


----------



## Overkill Red

Well, I've contacted Price Japan and they've added the NXT-1 to their website.
Am wanting to pull the trigger but am not sure if it would be much better/even worse than my Pico Slim.


----------



## masterpfa

currawong said:


> Usefully though, the input can be balanced or unbalanced, as well as the output, so plug-and-play with anything is very straight-forward.


 
 Sounds ideal, wish this was also on PriceJapan.com


----------



## Overkill Red

masterpfa said:


> Sounds ideal, wish this was also on PriceJapan.com




I'm sure if you filled out the request form they'd add it.


----------



## masterpfa

overkill red said:


> I'm sure if you filled out the request form they'd add it.


 
 OK
 I'm new to this PriceJapan thing, thank you.


----------



## masterpfa

overkill red said:


> I'm sure if you filled out the request form they'd add it.


 
 Thanks for the advice @*Overkill Red*
 PriceJapan added it as requested and I have now ordered the NXT-2AK as I do see myself going down the balanced route at sometime or another.

 I personally will be pairing this with my Chord Mojo as this video first brought my attention to the existence of this device.
 Time will tell as will user experience, hopefully by next week I will be able to tell.
  
 The wait begins


----------



## cooperpwc

I see that Price Japan now sells both the NXT-2AK and the NXT-1. They are a bit confusing to find because the former is listed under NAKAMURA and the latter under Nakamura...
  
 It is cool though that everyone can now buy these. The NXT-1 is kind of tempting but undoubtedly a waste of money since I already have its big brother.


----------



## Ciuvn

can anyone confirm for me the line in of NXT-2AK is TRRS L+ R+ R- L- or L+ R+ L- R- ?  I cut my original cable already so I can't track them down anymore T_T ...


----------



## ExpiredLabel

In case anyone is needing to replace or simply want another nakamura IC there is currently one up for sale. Regards


----------



## bmichels

black magic ?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Just showing off with my newish player the 901s and DHC comp4. Has anyone found a place to buy a nxt-2ak? I'm thinking about getting a backup unit at this point just in case.


----------



## Currawong

Looks like they are no longer made and have vanished from the 2nd-hand stores.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Honestly not surprised. With the added effect of auto adjusting for impedance it's really one of the best products for portable listening to assure "honest" displays of sound signatures in regards to various c/iems. Was kinda surprised this sort of device was not more popular.

Thanks @Currawong


----------



## ExpiredLabel

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nakamura-aclear-porta-nxt-2ak.20465/reviews

Better late than never... hate to Necro a thread properly dead for a while, but I had a promise to fulfill.


----------



## gr8soundz

ExpiredLabel said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/nakamura-aclear-porta-nxt-2ak.20465/reviews
> 
> Better late than never... hate to Necro a thread properly dead for a while, but I had a promise to fulfill.



Great review. Glad I'm subbed and didn't miss it.

Agreed, too bad they stopped making these. I've been searching for a sort of passive, balanced preamp for my portable stack for months with no luck.

By the way, can it accept an unbalanced 3.5mm TRS input and output a 2.5mm balanced signal (like a passive phase-splitter)? I love to finally use my multi-bit DAP's SE line-out with my amp's balanced input.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Yes. It wouldn't be true balanced obviously but there still would be a small benefit to overall sound playback. If anything it again highlights the versatility of the unit itself in allowing various plugs. I've personally tried flipping the included cable around so that I was connecting the 3.5mm trrs side to the source and the 2.5mm trrs into the headphone out. You can still utilize the 3.5mm trrs headphone in as a impromptu out though that was on certain instances when the source simply didn't have a 2.5mm trrs out or at the time I didn't have a 2.5mm trrs terminated cable. This was specific to this piece of kit though so I would advise double checking everything as I would hate to hear you shorted out your equipment or damaged anything in any way.  Good luck


----------



## Currawong

It has a transformer inside, so it's like some "balanced" tube amps that are really single-ended, but have a transformer set up to give a "balanced" output. The versatility is definitely great as it can input and output either single-ended or balanced in any combination.


----------



## gr8soundz

If anyone has a NXT-2AK that they're willing to trade please PM me.


----------



## stuck limo (May 19, 2018)

Recently received this little dude via Canada from Japan: it's a headphone conditioner that cleans up all interference from electrical or wireless signals. It's from Japan and is essentially not made in this model any more.

It can run single ended or balanced, and it's interchangeable, so you can run single-ended to balanced, vice versa, or balanced to balanced, or single ended to single ended --- it doesn't matter. I am waiting on a balanced cable to be made so I can run my 2A Sig balanced to balanced.

The wire that comes with it (shown in blue/white) is crap. The plug is too short and it doesn't "click" into place when plugging into my equipment. I had to use another cable with a longer, more standard plug. The black one is a Cardas cable I got from Amazon for 14 bucks or so.

I've been running my Geek Out 2A Signature into it, as well as my LG V20 and I gotta say, I'm very impressed so far. I ran my V20 single ended into the NIP, and then ran it out as balanced to my V-Moda M-100 for fun.

So, impressions over the NIP running from my V20:

The sound thickens pretty substantially from the NIP. Vocals are enhanced and pushed forward. More weight and punch to the music (especially drums). The sound smoothens out. The volume increases as well by a fair amount. Not really noticing much of a soundstage difference. Everything sounds a bit cleaner. Seems to drive the headphones a bit better. Everything sounds warmer. Some of these are pretty drastic changes, some are less drastic, but all of them are noticeable.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Enjoy


----------

